# Plastisol Letters



## gak1970 (Nov 4, 2008)

Set the stage:
I can find plastisol numbers in packs so I can heat press onto shirt.
Question:
Is there a source for plastisol letters in packs so I can add a name on the back of a shirt?

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yep, here you go Transfer Express Inc. - Peel and Press Letters for Personalization


----------

